# White flies/spider mites? Right at harvest



## md.apothecary (Apr 28, 2008)

I was just about to harvest my plant, but I just now noticed that the past couple days I have some white flies on some of the buds. Because I was about to harvest, I did not want to spray them with a pesticide, so... is there something I should do when I harvest to remove them from the buds??

Any suggestions?? These are white flies of some sort, I don't think they're spider mites unless spider mites fly... lol

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Cole (Apr 28, 2008)

Ive heard of the "White Fly". Dont know what there scientific name is though?
If I were you I would mark the buds somehow.


----------



## Cole (Apr 28, 2008)

Here is a good thread on spider mites...


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18186


----------



## 3patas (Apr 28, 2008)

md.apothecary said:
			
		

> I was just about to harvest my plant, but I just now noticed that the past couple days I have some white flies on some of the buds. Because I was about to harvest, I did not want to spray them with a pesticide, so... is there something I should do when I harvest to remove them from the buds??
> 
> Any suggestions?? These are white flies of some sort, I don't think they're spider mites unless spider mites fly... lol
> 
> Thanks for the help!!


get your self a spray bottle dish soap and water fill your bottle with water and 3 drops of dish soap and spray that it will work but dont get them soak just a mist to try to  save them good luck


----------



## Cole (Apr 28, 2008)

3patas said:
			
		

> get your self a spray bottle dish soap and water fill your bottle with water and 3 drops of dish soap and spray that it will work but dont get them soak just a mist to try to save them good luck


 

3 drops of dish soap wont rid him of bugs...It will just drown one,lol :hubba: 


Also you would have to spray your buds more then once and that= soappy buds.


----------



## md.apothecary (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah, I've heard the soapy water thing only repels aphids... these white flies are called "white flies"

This is exactly what I am talking about... these are them there critters on me plants! lol

hxxp://www.tulsamastergardeners.org/plant_pathology/webs/whiteflies.html


Says to use oil and insecticidal soaps, but the stuff I have "safer brand" will kill them, however, i didn't want to have tons of flies dead on the buds and/or soap residue to create moldy buds...


----------



## smokybear (Apr 28, 2008)

I would say to just chop the plant and hang it to dry. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## md.apothecary (Apr 28, 2008)

That's what I am wondering about. It says they eat the sap from the leaves... but would they eat the bud after it's cut? Just curious... if NOT, it's good, if it does, I might leave some leaf material behind for them to attract to? 

hmm :doh:


----------



## Cole (Apr 28, 2008)

Make hash.


----------



## kasgrow (Apr 28, 2008)

They don't smoke that bad. Just dry them and smoke them. Then treat your room. At least that is what I did. I am spraying my plants now to make sure my next harvest is clean.


----------



## Crazy Horse (Apr 28, 2008)

It will be fine. Cut and hang.


----------

